# Flunder auf Tauwurm



## Keno (7. April 2005)

Hallo!#h 

Kann man Flundern genauso gut auf Tauwurm fangen wie auf Wattwurm oder fangen Wattwürmer deutlich besser?????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Ich angel in der Nordsee vom Ufer aus!

Danke, Keno


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Moin Keno

Leider sind die teuren Watti`s die bessere Wahl, Soll nicht heißen ,das ne Platte auch einen Tauwurm fressen würde

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Was vergessen: Manche schwören auch auf Berkleywürmer  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Pete (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

in den boddengewässern ist der tauwurm sogar dem watti überlegen...


----------



## Keno (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

@andreas

Meinst du die Berkley Tauwürmer oder die neuen Wattwürmer?
Wo bekomme ich die Kunst-Wattwürmer her?

Danke, Keno|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Ich habe in der Ostsee und in Norge sowieso auch schon mit Heringsstreifen ganz gute Butt gefangen.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Wenn es nur auf platte gehen soll, bieten sich Nordseekrabben / Granat an. hierzu kann man einfachhalber ein makrelen oder heringspaternoster nehmen und die krabben gepult oder mit schale anködern. 

ein wattwurm macht die bessere duftspur, bei klarem wasser wird sich der gierige plattfisch aber auch gerne den tauwurm reinziehen. 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Keno
> 
> Leider sind die teuren Watti`s die bessere Wahl, Soll nicht heißen ,das ne Platte auch einen Tauwurm fressen würde
> 
> ...



Teuer????

Bei uns sind die Tauwürmer etwas teurer als die Watties.

Trotzdem habe ich im Braakwasser oft sehr gut auf Tauwurm oder Mistwurm gefangen.


----------



## chippog (8. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

ich fange auch prima mit eingenetzten muscheln. scholle steht mehr auf wattis, kliesche eigentlich auf das meiste und flunder geht gerne auf makrelenfetzen, zumindest an schwedens westküste... chippog


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Aus meiner Sicht sind in der Nordsee Tauwürmer eher Notköder. Es geht aber es wäre mit "richtigen" Würmern besser...


----------



## Keno (9. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Habe es heute mal probiert, fünf Flundern auf Wattwurm, keine einzige auf Tauwurm. 

Tja, muss ich wohl doch weitergraben.........


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

ich hab da aber nen anderen notköder... lebende wellhornschnecken.... die kann man bei uns zum essen kaufen... ziemlich eklige sache aber nen dicker fleichballen drin der schön müffelt und bombenfest am haken hält... wenn du welche bekommen kannst teste die einfach mal... 

gruss david


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Wenn du im Sommer Tauwürmer am Haken hast, beißt eher der Aal, als die Flunder. Oder der Dorsch.


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Also Taui ist eher Zufall wenn Du damit mal eine fängst, aber gehen tut das sicherlich, vorausgesetzt die Jungs haben so richtig Kohldampf. In den Binnengewässer, wie dem Rhein oder der Elbe werden die auch regelmäßig mit Taui gefangen, weil die das da wohl schon kennen...


----------



## Waldemar (10. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

@ Anderas??
Leider sind die teuren Watti`s die bessere Wahl, Soll nicht heißen ,das ne Platte auch einen Tauwurm fressen würde

Nix Wattis teuer!!!#d
Hab letztes WE bei Marcel 0,18 Euro pro Wurm bezahlt.

Für 10 Tauwürmer mittlerweile bei meinem Händler 2,00 Euro.

Wenn das so weiter geht, such ich mir ne neue Frau, ein die Würmer hat.:q

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

@Waldemar: Es gibt Dinge, die sollte man nicht lesen, wenn man gerade was isst  :v


----------



## chippog (11. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

tztztz, waldemar! der ekelfaktor deines letzten beitrages fällt sogar mir auf! böse, böse!  #d  chippog


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (11. April 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

 moin andreas,
mach dir keine arbeit und grabe wattwürmer denn nordseekrabben
sind genauso erfolgreich auf butt.
kannst es auch mit heringsstücken versuchen.
in cuxhaven im AMERIKAHAFEN hatte ich auch schon einige dorsche auf beide köder.hatte allerdings zwei dorschvorfächer mit "leuchtkugeln"
genommen.
die dinger schrecken den butt jedoch nicht ab sondern ich denke sie locken ihn noch. #6  #6 


petri heil

der wolfsbarsch #h


----------



## Keno (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Habe es jetzt des öfteren mit Tauwurm probiert und gute Erfolge gehabt. Besonders große Flundern haben gut auf Tauwurm gebissen.....

Petri Heil, Keno


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

#6 
ich angle in cuxhaven immer mit nordseekrabben oder herignsstücken
auf platte.ab und zu ist dann auch mal nen dorsch dabei.
bin einfach zu faul die wattis zu graben.
aale sind eh selten geworden und so reichen krabben voll und ganz aus.
meine butts sind mir immer sicher. |supergri   


probiers einfach mal.

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## elefant (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Moin 
Ich hatte auch schon Platte auf Tauwurm,wenn ich auf Aal gefischt hatte.


----------



## Marc R. (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Moin, 

habe das ganze letztes Jahr mehrmals in der Schlei auf Flunder getestet. Wattwurm gegen Tauwurm an gleichem Gerät und gleicher Montage, Ergebnis ca. 4:1 für den Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen lag etwa dazwischen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Hab als kleines Gör grundsätzlich mit Tauwurm im meer geangelt .
Zielfisch waren eigentlich Aalmuttern aber wir haben damals auch jede menge Dorsch und Butt gefangen (auch wenns nicht wirklich große waren).
Jedenfalls bekamen wir damals auf einen unbewegten Wurm kaum bisse , zupfte man den Wurm aber leicht ließen die Fische nicht lange auf sich warten ...
An einer Stelle konnten wir manchmal sogar auf Sicht Butt fangen auch hier das gleiche :
auf einen unbewegten Wurm direkt vorm Maul kein Biss , aber wenn man n bisschen rumzupft packte der Fisch meist gierig zu .

Also : Tauwürmer fangen im meer am besten wenn sie bewegt werden !


----------



## Gast 1 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Man sollte schon einwenig differzieren.

Es gibt in der Kieler Bucht Stellen, wo am besten auf Sandwurm gefangen wird,
es gibt Stellen, wo am besten auf Wattwurm gefangen wird.


Und wenn das Wasser eher zum Süßwasser tendiert, funktioniert auch Tauwurm.

Es geht hier um Kenntnis des Gewässers: Der vorhandene Köder ist immer der Fängiste.

*Oder es geht um Zufall:* Ich habe schon, völlig frustriert von einem dänischen Forellensee zurückgekommen, mit 3 ganzen Tauwürmern und einem halben Hänchenherz in der Flensburger Förde innerhalb einer Minute eine ca. 65 cm große MeFo gefangen.
Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, das ist der Köder "aller Zeiten" würden Angler kaum noch MeFo´s fangen.


PS.: In der Elbe, in Braakwasser habe ich schon viele Platten mit Tau / Rotwurm gefangen. Und die gefangenen Platten beim Treffen der CRF´ler wurden garantiert nicht auf Wattwurm gefangen.


----------



## chippog (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

das mit dem langsam bewegen kann auch ich nur bestätigen hingegen nicht mit tauwurm, da ich den bisher im meer noch nicht benutzt habe, hingegen mit allen anderen ködern die ich bisher so getestet habe, heringfetzen, makrelenfetzen, köhlerfetzen, hornhechtfetzen, sprotte, sprottenfetzen, frischer (!) tintenfischfetzen, muschel eingenetzt oder ungenetzt, watti, seeringler, napfschnecke, krabbe, ...


----------



## MeFoschreck (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

will auch heute auf flunder, aber ich bekomm keine wattis, nun muss ich auf tauwürmer umsteigen. oder heringsfetzen. wie macht ihr die fetzen? einfach kleine stückchen oder wie?


----------



## Tomasz (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Ich schneide aus dem Hering ca. 0,5 bis 1 cm breite und 3 bis 4 cm lange Stücken raus und hänge die so ans Buttvorfach, das sie in der Strömung spielen können. Hat immer ganz gut funktioniert.

Gruß Tomasz


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

meine ködergrösse hängt sehr von der beisslaune und auch von der angeltechnik ab. beissen sie sehr vorsichtig, habe ich bis zu nur kleinfingernagelgrosse stückchen am sechser haken und gar nur fünfundzwanziger bis runter auf zwanziger schnur parat und unbedingt die rute für einen schnellen anhieb in der hand. manchmal ist sechs bis sieben zentimeter länge und wegschneiden des meisten fischfleisches erfolgsversprechen, weil so der eindruck eines kleinen fisches entsteht. es gibt nicht eine perfekte grösse, sonder ehr einen guten oder schlechten angler, der auf verschiedene angelsituationen passend oder nicht so passand reagiert. ersterer testet unter anderem auch verschiedene ködergrössen und -formen. skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Bxxasialemao (27. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, wir haben vor Jahren am Großen B elt in Nyborg die Platten mit gegrillten Kotletts aus dem Wasser geholt. Tatsache, wir hatten Grillfleisch vom Mittagessen über, das war gegrillt, nornmale Kotletts - kein Nacken, dann ist das Fleisch dschön hell und bleicht im Wasser noch besser aus. Davon haben wir kleine Stückchen nurf auf den vorderen Bereich der langschenklihgen Butthaken gespizt und jedes Mal BINGO - ohne teures Geld für Wattwürmer auszugeben oder diese bei kaltem Wasser selber suchen zu müssen - DIE Alternative


----------



## Nordangler (27. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Habe Platte schon mit allen drei Würmerarten gefangen.
Auffallend war, das man dann mit Tauwurm besser gefangen hat, wenn in der Nähe ein Süßwassereinlauf war oder das Wasser brackig ist wie zb. in der Schlei.

Was dann noch gut geht ist, wenn man Seeringelwürmer übrig hat vom angeln. Meistens gehe ich dann abends noch mal auf Aal. Hier eignen sich oft Seeringelwürmer besser als Tauwurm.
Hat sich zumindest bis jetzt im Vergleich rausgestellt.

Sven


----------



## barsch-jäger (27. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Ich hab in irgenteiner Plattfischzeitung gelesen, das man acuh mit Tebo(schreibtman des so?) auch angeblich super plattfisch fangen kann. Hatt da schon mal einer was von gehört oder selbst ausprobiert?
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## chippog (27. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

bevor ich wissen möchte, wie tebo geschrieben wird, würde ich doch zu gerne wissen, was das sein soll? kann da jemand klärend eingreifen?


----------



## Klaus S. (27. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Tebo-Raupen sind die die Larven der Wachsmotte. Keine Ahnung ob man dadrauf Plattfisch fängt. Einfach ausprobieren wenn du Lust und Zeit dazu hast. Ich bleib lieber bei den gängigen Ködern und fang damit meine Fischlein. Warum sollte man immer nach neuen Ködern suchen wenn es schon genügend andere gibt #c 

Ich weiß nicht einmal wo man diese Motten findet, bei uns im Schrank hab ich keine gefunden |supergri 

Naja, viel Spaß beim Mottenjagen...


----------



## Schütti (28. August 2006)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*



der Wolfsbarsch schrieb:


> #6
> ich angle in cuxhaven immer mit nordseekrabben oder herignsstücken
> auf platte.ab und zu ist dann auch mal nen dorsch dabei.
> bin einfach zu faul die wattis zu graben.
> ...


 


Hi Wolfsbarsch,

eigentlich gibt´s ja drei verschiedene Arten von Nordseekrabben die man als Köder benutzen kann.

Die ganz frisch gefangenen (hab mal gelesen, dass das die Besten sein sollen), die gekochten aber noch in Schale und die bereits gepuhlten.

Welche genau bevorzugst du |kopfkrat ????

Was mich auch mal interessierten würde ist, warum werden eigentlich die grösseren Garnelen (in Norwegen: Reker und in Dänemark: Rejer, genannt) nach dem kochen rot und die Nordseekrabben bleiben grau. 


Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Seekater (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*



Bxxasialemao schrieb:


> Ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, wir haben vor Jahren am Großen B elt in Nyborg die Platten mit gegrillten Kotletts aus dem Wasser geholt. Tatsache, wir hatten Grillfleisch vom Mittagessen über, das war gegrillt, nornmale Kotletts - kein Nacken, dann ist das Fleisch dschön hell und bleicht im Wasser noch besser aus. Davon haben wir kleine Stückchen nurf auf den vorderen Bereich der langschenklihgen Butthaken gespizt und jedes Mal BINGO - ohne teures Geld für Wattwürmer auszugeben oder diese bei kaltem Wasser selber suchen zu müssen - DIE Alternative



#h Mein Schwiegervater angelt die Scholle auf rohes Schweinefleisch. Er angelt in Pazifik nördlich von Japan. Dort
herrschen Verhältnisse wie (oder besser) als in Norwegen.
  Dort wo es mehr Fische gibt, sind diejenigen nicht so wählerisch


----------



## Seekater (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Ach ja wir waren vorletztes Jahr zusammen in Jütland in Dänemark, da hat er seine Schweinemontage versucht.....:vik:
NÜSCHTS!!!!!:q


----------



## dodo12 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Flunder auf Tauwurm*

Also ich Angele immer auf Texel, auf platte und so. 
Ich nehme immer Wattwürmer! Ich besorge sie mir immer Privat ist emistens billiger. Also von solchen Oppis die ihre enkel losschicken zum watti-ausgraben!


----------

